# اليكم دروس في جميع مجالات الالكترونيك



## محبكم في الله (28 أغسطس 2008)

:19::19::19::19::19:

اخوتي تفضلو دروس من النوع الرفيع بل المتميز كل ما تريدونه علي الالكترونيك موجود هنا في هذه الدروس المبرمجة كل ماعليكم التحمبل --فك الضغط--التشغيل -- الضغط علي spase --واستمتعو.....
:19::19::19::19::19:​


----------



## محبكم في الله (28 أغسطس 2008)

يوجد ثلاث اعضاء عايز رايهم"" ‏ياسر الطائي, ‏بيل ريان, ‏محمد حموده راضى""


----------



## نصار العيساوي (29 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز البرنامج لم يعمل ما السبب؟ علماً ان نظام التشغيل لدي فستا.


----------



## ايهاب الصغير (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محبكم في الله (29 أغسطس 2008)

اخي نصار حاول من هنا (الصورة مرفقة)


----------



## محمودصفا (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## منار يازجي (30 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## محبكم في الله (30 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو ان تكون قد ساعدتكم حقا وشكرا لكم


----------



## شبكة المهندس المصر (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## مازن العراقي (31 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الجناحي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

many thanks for the nice material


----------



## مهاجر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس ناصر زوايزية ‏‎ ‎
‎ ‎
على إضافة هذا الموضوع المميز وإضافة هذه الدروس المفيدة ‎ ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام

أخي ناصر: 
هل المرفقات هي نفس المرفقات على الموضوع التالي: كل ما تريده علي الالكترونيك


----------



## وليد الحديدي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم هذه الدروس رااااائعة و قد أفادتني كثيراً فجزاك الله عنا كل الخير و أسكنك الفردوس الأعلى .


----------



## محبكم في الله (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي مهاجر اظن اني اخطاءة هناك اصدران لهذه الدروس اصدار 1.1 و اصدار 2.7 ويبدو اني اضفة الاصدار 2.7 مرتان سوف اصحح وشكرا علي ذلك


----------



## فداء (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اارر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم و الرجو ان تزودونا بمشاريع اتصالات الكترونية او مواقع مفيدة من اجل مشاريع التخرج
أرجوالمساعدة ممن لديه المعرفة في ذلك و السلام عليكم


----------



## محبكم في الله (4 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي مشكور على ردك ولكن اي موضوع تريد بتحديد في مشاريع الاتصلات وانشاء الله نساعدك


----------



## engineer_zim (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اارر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

المشاريع أكاديمية بحيث استطيع استخدام المايكروكونتروللر و الاستفادة من وظائفه و ميزاته لبرمجته بطريقة ملائمة مع عناصر خارجية و ربط مع الحاسب الشخصي -أو حاسبين- لبناء نظام اتصالات بسيط يعمل كمرسل و مستقبل ليحاكي مثلا نظاماتصال أو مقسم أو شبكة تعديل او تجميع ( TDM أو CDMA او OFDMأو ATM SONET........................)و أرى النتائج على الحاسب (انا عندي فكرة و بعض التجارب في ال ATMEGA32وابرمجه عادة بلغةCعلى برنامج CodeVisionو اربط مع الحاسب بواسطة الوصلة التسلسلية RS232 )و لكن اريد مشاريع تمت للاتصالات من أجل فكرة لمشروع التخرج و لم أجد حتى الان ما يفيدني لاطرحه بشكل أكاديمي و عملي بآن واحد أرجوالمساعدة ممن لديه فكرة عن هذا الموضوع أو يمكنه افادتي بمواقع ملائمة أو شروحات أو نصائح و لكم جزيل الشكر .جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## محبكم في الله (30 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي اارر ارجو ان تسامحني علي هذا الوقت الطويل في الرد لقد كنت مشغول بامور اخرى 
بما يخص طلبك وحسب مافهمت انك تريد ان تصنع حقيبة تجارب للميكرو كونترولر تتحكم فيها بواسطة جهاز الكمبيوتر اظن ان ذلك يحتاج الى مجهد كبير ولكنه غير مستحيل عليك ان تحدد ماهي التجارب التي يمكن اجرائها بواسطة الحقيبة وما الفائدة الاكادمية منها و تبحث او تنشئ برنامج يتحكم بها و في اغلب الاحيان يمكن ان تتحصل علي هذا البرنامج مع لوحة تبادل المعلومات carte acquisition de donne التي ستستعملها وعندها تتهاطل عليك الافكار في كيفية تقديمها كمشروع تخرج وهناك امثلة في النترنات سادفتها في احد المرت فيها توضيح للبنية الداخلية للحقائب المحاكاة للpic و micro وارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## همسات الكترونية (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كبير


----------



## ادور (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## سعيد ب (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا أخي


----------



## العبيكان (5 أكتوبر 2008)

م ش ك ووووور على هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## محمدالصبحي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندسة نشطة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجوووووو من الموجودييين ان يساعدوني في الانشغال الذي طرحته وشكرا


----------



## laith1 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الجنه ...


----------



## جمال رمانه (18 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على البرنامج الحلو وجزاك الله خيرا:20::75:


----------



## moessam_10 (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي


----------



## khaledsobih (15 يونيو 2009)

فيننننننننننننننننن الرابطططططططططط من فضلك


----------



## jihad cherif (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أستاذ على الموضوع


----------



## ahmed rashad (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هنيني_برك_يرحم_بوك (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## Supar1 (12 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم وفقك الله


----------



## جمال رمانه (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hussien95 (13 فبراير 2012)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم


----------

